

Ask HN: What are your general thoughts on ActionScript? - lakeeffect

Overall : What do you know or think of ActionScript?
======
taitems
Making the transition from JavaScript to Actionscript 2.0, an vice versa, is
incredibly easy. Once you have your head wrapped around any form of
ECMAScript, it's really not too difficult at all. The help files have provided
more assistance than Kirupa or FlashDen or any of those sites ever have.

AS3.0? That's another kettle of fish entirely.

------
lakeeffect
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ActionScript>

~~~
lakeeffect
Does anyone know of a site or application that provides wikipeidia stlye data
written in ActionScript?

